# Best place to pre-order forza 4???



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

As above,not sure where the best place to pre-order.......information much appreciated :thumb::thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Play.com £39.99(With Pre-Order Bonus BMW 1 Series M Coupe & IPQ Pack Download)
Zavvi £39.85
Shopto.net £38.86 - 5 extra cars, doesn't say which ones you get though
Gamestop Limited edition £52.97 Standard edition £37.97


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

this is what you get in the limited editon

Forza 4 Limited Collector’s Edition Contents 

The VIP Car Pack:

•2011 Bugatti Veyron Super Sport
•2011 Ferrari 458 Challenge
•2011 Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 ************
•2010 Noble M600
•2011 RUF Rt 12 R
“Ship Bonus” car pack available for fans who order Forza 4 early:

•1965 Ford Mustang GT Coupe
•2011 Koenigsegg Agera
•1997 Lexus SC300
•2011 RUF RGT-8
•2011 Tesla Roadster Sport
In addition the Limited Collector’s Edition will also include a ten-car add-on pack featuring a selection of the best classic American muscle cars. A custom-designed BMW cars (also available for purchase at launch on Xbox LIVE Marketplace) selected as part of the “Forza Motorsport 4 BMW Design Challenge.” and “Cars of Forza Motorsport 4 Presented by Top Gear,” a gorgeous 96-page volume written by the editors at Top Gear, featuring 96-pages of imagery both from Forza 4 and from Top Gear’s extensive photo library.

Other goodies include: a set of vinyl stickers featuring the logos of “Forza Motorsport 4,” “Top Gear” and “Turn 10;” VIP Membership status within the Forza community including special recognition in the Forza community, leaderboards, ForzaMotorsport.net and more; and an exclusive BMW theme available for download via Xbox LIVE Marketplace.

The new BMW M5 will also be drivable first in Forza Motorsport 4 and will be featured on the cover of the LCE version of the game. The car will be included with this version of the game, while Xbox LIVE fans will be able to download it for the standard edition.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Best buying from gamestop then?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

What about Amazon? Not looked or what any deals are but i've had F1 2011 for PS3 on pre-order for about 3-4 months and it should be delivered today 

I'd even forgot about it till i got my dispatch email yesterday


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have ordered from the Game website , hopefully it might turn up a day or two early.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just found this on the blockbusters site (didn't even know they delivered games!!)

£34.99

http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/produc...rsport-4.htm?gclid=CJz8s_nCtqsCFQUNfAoddVCafw


----------

